# Selling Air Guns



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am having a bit of a clear out and came across my BSA Air rifle and a Pistol I bought some years ago but never hardly used. The rifle I am keeping but I want to sell the Air Pistol but how?

I do not think you can advertise them anymore but I stand to be corrected. Certainly you cannot on Ebay or Amazon so where does one sell guns online?

Its a Russian made Anics Skif 3000 Co2 gun. I think when I bought it it was listed as the most powerful (legal) Pistol available in the UK with a range of up to 300 metres and 540 fps velocity. Takes a 28 round Magazine (spare mag as well) and I think I have some Co2 cartridges and its all in its original case.

I have no use for it anymore but where and how can I sell it? Want about £100 for it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks about the right size for my glovebox. You would have to use a courier to deliver it though, unless you strip it down and send individually.Can one still get the supplies for it.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Looks about the right size for my glovebox. You would have to use a courier to deliver it though, unless you strip it down and send individually.Can one still get the supplies for it.
> 
> cabby


Dont know Cabby. I dont think you can buy them new anymore but I gather they are quite sort after.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Possible sale route*

You could always sell it through gunstar.co.uk if Cabby decides not to buy.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will have a look thanks Colin. You could definitely do a bank job with it though Cabby.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

If that thing fell into the hands of the local tow-rag, and it was pointed at you in the street, what would you do?

Dispose of it is what I'd recommend.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup! big hammer Barfy, enough guns out there.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Will give YA a tenner for it and just be glad I ain't reporting you to the local Bobby !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£11 :d


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

shingi said:


> If that thing fell into the hands of the local tow-rag, and it was pointed at you in the street, what would you do?
> 
> Dispose of it is what I'd recommend.


Grab me 12 bore and blow his head off! 

I think its knackered anyway. I put a new Co2 cylinder in it and it blew up in my face. 

Reckon the gas seals have gone in it which is a shame as its in good nick. Will have to take it to the local Gunsmith I suppose.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have cancelled my cheque now, nearly posted it as well.Typical seller of dodgy goods then, grab my money and then tell me the faults. Have you ever thought of joining Ebay.>> good job I was not banking on it.

cabby

edit, should have known if it came from you it would either be broken or need repairing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have cancelled my cheque now, nearly posted it as well.Typical seller of dodgy goods then, grab my money and then tell me the faults. Have you ever thought of joining Ebay.>> good job I was not banking on it.
> 
> cabby
> 
> edit, should have known if it came from you it would either be broken or need repairing.


True, but for once it is a good bit of kit. I posted on the gun forum that Colin posted to see what they think. If I get it fixed you can have first dabs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

My soon to become x Toyboy

Get rid of it 

With your track record it's not even a question time

Now I'm not getting any younger and toyboys are not readily available

Well not if you want quality

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> My soon to become x Toyboy
> 
> ...


Do you not fancy a Gangster Toy Boy? I is the man in the Hood init!

Dont worry Sandra. Its all legal and above board. Bloody thing is knackered anyway.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

barryd said:


> Do you not fancy a Gangster Toy Boy? I is the man in the Hood init!
> 
> Dont worry Sandra. Its all legal and above board. Bloody thing is knackered anyway.


My tenner offer stands but not for long! And that's inc delivery


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

blu66 said:


> My tenner offer stands but not for long! And that's inc delivery


Not a chance Blu boy! £50 and its yours as it is. £100 fixed.

I have an AK47 and a shed load of RPG;s going cheap while we are at it. £500 the lot.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

barryd said:


> Not a chance Blu boy! £50 and its yours as it is. £100 fixed.
> 
> I have an AK47 and a shed load of RPG;s going cheap while we are at it. £500 the lot.


got enough o them  could possibly go to £20 at a push, and that's only because I sort off like you ...... and I would hate for you to get dumped from Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Stick it on airgunbbs,they have a sales section.


----------

